# Fancy rats to good home. $50 re-homing fee Detroit Area Macomb County



## Looking2rehome (Aug 15, 2012)

Fancy rats to good home. $50 re-homing fee, cage, food dish, water bottle included (cage is around 3 ft long by 2 ft, and 2 ft or less deep)


----------



## Looking2rehome (Aug 15, 2012)

Fancy rats to good home. $50 re-homing fee, cage, food dish, water bottle included. Two sweet, cuddly, gentle boys, named Toby and Dungo .The cage is around 3 ft long by 2 ft, and 2 ft or less deep 
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/pet/3207785891.html


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Have to be honest here... a $50 rehoming fee is quite steep. Most people will pay no more than $5-10 per rat for a "rehoming" fee. A rehoming fee is not a way to make up for lost money. You may be better off rehoming them and selling the cage separate. I am afraid with such a high price you will not find someone to take your rats and it really looks like they need it. Poor boys look so desperate for attention... not even a single toy or hammock in that cage.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I was thinking the same jaguar. Poor things....


----------



## Looking2rehome (Aug 15, 2012)

*i N RESPONSE TO COMMENTS*

The $50 is so they dont go for snake food I dont reALLY CARE ABOUT THE MONEY AS FOR SOME TOYS THEY CHEW UP EVERYTHING OR PEE ON THEM THERE IS SOME WOOD TOYS IN THERE UNDER THE BEDDING BUT ANY OTHER THINGS THEY CHEW UP iM LAID OFF AND DONT HAVE ALOT OF MONEY TO KEEP REPLACING TOYS i GIVE THEM CARDBOARD BOXES AND BREAK UP TOILET PAPER TUBES SO WELL WE PLAY WITH THEM DAILY THEY RE NOT STARVED FOR ATTENTION JUST FRIENDLY,SORRY OR CAPS HIT BY MISTAKE AND MY KEYBOARD IS BROKEN AND I HAVE TO USE THE ONSCREEN ONE


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Maybe you should lower it and do an adoption survey


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

PM sent


----------

